# Tattoo in Memory?



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

So, I'm thinking about maybe getting my first tattoo for my b-day next month (33 y/o), and wanted it to be something special but subtle. Would like to memorialize my babies, I think. I don't want to bother with the dates and may even choose something that isn't neccessarily recognized as a memorial, but something that would be meaningful to me and dh. I originally thought 3 stars, but not sure. Dh suggested 3 sets of booties, but that's not very subtle.







Has anyone gotten a tattoo to remember their baby/babies? If so what did you do, where, what was your philosophy, etc. I'm not normally a person who says hey, let's go out and get a tattoo, but I've been thinking about this for a long time . . . so maybe it's time to pull the trigger?


----------



## Lilyoftheincas13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fierrbugg* 
So, I'm thinking about maybe getting my first tattoo for my b-day next month (33 y/o), and wanted it to be something special but subtle. Would like to memorialize my babies, I think. I don't want to bother with the dates and may even choose something that isn't neccessarily recognized as a memorial, but something that would be meaningful to me and dh. I originally thought 3 stars, but not sure. Dh suggested 3 sets of booties, but that's not very subtle.







Has anyone gotten a tattoo to remember their baby/babies? If so what did you do, where, what was your philosophy, etc. I'm not normally a person who says hey, let's go out and get a tattoo, but I've been thinking about this for a long time . . . so maybe it's time to pull the trigger?

My cousin did something like this after one of her children was stillborn. She got a tattoo of the baby girl's name with flowers on the inside of her upper thigh--only she could see it, and those she chose to share the tattoo and story with. I thought it a lovely tribute and was honored to see it and know what it meant.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

it sounds like a lovely idea, i'm also thinking of this myself i'm just going to do a few scetches first before deciding what i want.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm going to do this too, but have no idea what to get.


----------



## enigo (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the idea of stars. Maybe shooting stars?


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *enigo* 
I like the idea of stars. Maybe shooting stars?

Oh, 3 shooting stars would be awesome!


----------



## EricaDoula (Apr 23, 2009)

I lost my daughter at 20 weeks. About 3 months after we lost her, my husband and I both got tattoos. I got 2 little baby feet and Hope on my right foot, and my husband got somethinv very similar on his upper inner arm. I just love to look down and see little feet. It wasn't my first tatoo, it was my 5th, but it is my favorite and most meaningful. I can get pics if you would like!


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

I am planing to eventually do this as well...still looking for an artist who does work I LOVE (think I finally found him, but need to wait a few months...maybe for Christmas) I've has several losses, but two second-tri losses. I am planing to get 2 small (full color) butterflies or dragonflys for Michael and Providence, and 11 flowers to symbolize all of my pregnancies. I am thinking hip or upper thigh, I would love to be able to have it over my uterus, but my skin is too stretched out and saggy there.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a little firely on my left wrist by one of my favorite artists (kurt halsey) and underneath it, in the same artist's handwriting, it says, "All the stars in my sky were for you..."

I've thought about getting another one to symbolize our journey.


----------



## gothnurse3 (Dec 13, 2006)

i got a tribal butterfly on the small of my back to symbolize them taking flight to a better place. It is in private place on my body and I dress very conservatively so if I want you to see it I have to show you. I also have a small flowerbed that they are buried in. I have some pretty perennials and a grotto with Mary. Just because modern medicine didn't classify them as babies...they were babies to us. These things helped because it made them permanent in our life. I hope that you find the same peace.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I think I found the one I want. I fell in love with this design right away, and it took my breath away. It's simple, but elegant I think. I'd have half of the ribbon in blue, and the other in pink to symbolize the awareness ribbon. I want it on my outer right calf of my leg.

What do you think??

http://www.tattoojohnny.com/product/ABF-00063


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
I think I found the one I want. I fell in love with this design right away, and it took my breath away. It's simple, but elegant I think. I'd have half of the ribbon in blue, and the other in pink to symbolize the awareness ribbon. I want it on my outer right calf of my leg.

What do you think??

http://www.tattoojohnny.com/product/ABF-00063

I like it alot - especially the half and half ribbon. Very nice.









So funny, I was looking at this site the other night when I posted this.

Was thinking something like these on a much smaller scale:
This one?
Or this one?
Or a smaller version of this one?
I love the simplicity of these - although I hardly have the body anymore to copy their placement.
Or just one set of these, only in color? I'm thinking one baby blue, one pastel pink and one lavendar. Baby #1 was a boy - I think and the rest idk, but feel they were girls. I know I'm not the only one who had that type of mother's intuition, so I don't have to explain it to you all.









The biggest hurdle I think is that I'm very indecisive about simple things, let alone something that will be on my body forever. thinking maybe on my right shoulder. I know it'll hurt because of the bone, but that way it's hidden enough for work, and who cares when I'm at home wearing tank tops? At first I thought the back of my neck because I liked the way that sounded, but the reality is that I pull my hair up too much for that.

*EricaDoula*, *Rochelle*, anyone who wants to post pics of your tattoos, please do. I think we'd all love to see them. And *Thank you*, everyone for your input.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

There was a thread on this a long time ago that had some of the most meaningful, beautiful memorial tattoos I'd ever seen.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=memory+tattoo

I think it is a wonderful idea.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gothnurse3* 
Just because modern medicine didn't classify them as babies...they were babies to us. These things helped because it made them permanent in our life. I hope that you find the same peace.

I love that you said this. ITA. Thank you.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mosaic* 
There was a thread on this a long time ago that had some of the most meaningful, beautiful memorial tattoos I'd ever seen.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=memory+tattoo

I think it is a wonderful idea.

Thanks so much for this link. What a great thread and great info - didn't even occur to me to search out artists who use non-toxic inks.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fierrbugg* 
I like it alot - especially the half and half ribbon. Very nice.









So funny, I was looking at this site the other night when I posted this.

Was thinking something like these on a much smaller scale:
This one?
Or this one?
Or a smaller version of this one?
I love the simplicity of these - although I hardly have the body anymore to copy their placement.
Or just one set of these, only in color? I'm thinking one baby blue, one pastel pink and one lavendar. Baby #1 was a boy - I think and the rest idk, but feel they were girls. I know I'm not the only one who had that type of mother's intuition, so I don't have to explain it to you all.









The biggest hurdle I think is that I'm very indecisive about simple things, let alone something that will be on my body forever. thinking maybe on my right shoulder. I know it'll hurt because of the bone, but that way it's hidden enough for work, and who cares when I'm at home wearing tank tops? At first I thought the back of my neck because I liked the way that sounded, but the reality is that I pull my hair up too much for that.

*EricaDoula*, *Rochelle*, anyone who wants to post pics of your tattoos, please do. I think we'd all love to see them. And *Thank you*, everyone for your input.









I like all of them, and love you idea about the colors.

Yes, anyone who's had one done, please share! I'd love to see them too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mosaic* 
There was a thread on this a long time ago that had some of the most meaningful, beautiful memorial tattoos I'd ever seen.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=memory+tattoo

I think it is a wonderful idea.

LOVE the tiny footprints on the feet! Very sweet!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

O Lord YES! I have a tattoo of my cat's pawprints (taken after death) to memorialize her and plan to get one for my dogs, so I will most certainly get one to memorialize my baby. I'm not sure what I want, yet, or when it will be done. We plan to TTC next cycle, so I have to move quick if I want it done soon. Still, I need help drawing it out. I'll probably just throw ideas at my artist and see what he comes up with. I named her River and would like some sort of watery image. I also want her name and the biblical quote, "See! I will not forget you. I have carved you onto the palm of my hand." I'm just not sure how to make it all come together. I'll either get it on my arm or my thigh. To me, a tattoo makes perfect sense. It makes things so permanent. Some think I'm a nutjob for getting a cat's paw prints, but she was a damn special cat and that tattoo really healed me. I hope to find healing in a tattoo for my baby.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

http://imgur.com/shUDg.jpghttp://imgur.com/shUDg.jpg

That's mine. Since I got it, I have a new freckle right on the firefly's face hah.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
O Lord YES! I have a tattoo of my cat's pawprints (taken after death) to memorialize her and plan to get one for my dogs, so I will most certainly get one to memorialize my baby. I'm not sure what I want, yet, or when it will be done. We plan to TTC next cycle, so I have to move quick if I want it done soon. Still, I need help drawing it out. I'll probably just throw ideas at my artist and see what he comes up with. I named her River and would like some sort of watery image. I also want her name and the biblical quote, "See! I will not forget you. I have carved you onto the palm of my hand." I'm just not sure how to make it all come together. I'll either get it on my arm or my thigh. To me, a tattoo makes perfect sense. It makes things so permanent. Some think I'm a nutjob for getting a cat's paw prints, but she was a damn special cat and that tattoo really healed me. I hope to find healing in a tattoo for my baby.









That's so awesome. I totally get the cat's paw. We lost my baby boy in December - and when I say baby boy - I mean the first puppy dh and I adopted after we bought our house 7 years ago. We've since added 3 others, but he was my protector and favorite boy in the world and his death was very sudden and I miss him like crazy - so of course I get memorializing your pets too. Oh, and I think I have pics of him on my mdc page if anyone's interested in seeing him.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyRochelle* 
http://imgur.com/shUDg.jpghttp://imgur.com/shUDg.jpg

That's mine. Since I got it, I have a new freckle right on the firefly's face hah.

Rochelle, I love this tattoo. It nearly made me cry.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

When my godmother turned 50, she got a tattoo memorializing her kids. 4 Daisies on her upper arm. Perfect for an ex flower child!

I plan on getting a daisy on the side of my ribs, with the stem going down my side. A leaf for each child maybe?

LOVE the stars pictures. And "all the stars in my sky were for you" is beautiful. Beautiful!

OP, when you get the tat will you post pics?


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 
OP, when you get the tat will you post pics?

Absolutely!! And I hope anyone else who is now thinking about it - does as well. I actually have to call the girl who was recommended by several of dh's friends this week - I guess she mostly does things by appointment, but I've seen her work on the shop's site and I really like it so, I'm getting excited.









And I love the story about the daisies. That's just so neat - and proof that maybe at 50 I won't look back and


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
O Lord YES! I have a tattoo of my cat's pawprints (taken after death) to memorialize her and plan to get one for my dogs, so I will most certainly get one to memorialize my baby. I'm not sure what I want, yet, or when it will be done. We plan to TTC next cycle, so I have to move quick if I want it done soon. Still, I need help drawing it out. I'll probably just throw ideas at my artist and see what he comes up with. I named her River and would like some sort of watery image. I also want her name and the biblical quote, "See! I will not forget you. I have carved you onto the palm of my hand." I'm just not sure how to make it all come together. I'll either get it on my arm or my thigh. To me, a tattoo makes perfect sense. It makes things so permanent. Some think I'm a nutjob for getting a cat's paw prints, but she was a damn special cat and that tattoo really healed me. I hope to find healing in a tattoo for my baby.









You're not a nutjob for wanting a memorial of your cat; I think it's a wonderful thing to do for anyone who's lost someone important to them







. And I love the idea for your baby as well







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimplyRochelle* 
http://imgur.com/shUDg.jpghttp://imgur.com/shUDg.jpg

That's mine. Since I got it, I have a new freckle right on the firefly's face hah.

That DID make me cry! But I have to







at the freckle. I'm a redhead & have lots of freckles too, so I understand that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dislocator3972* 
When my godmother turned 50, she got a tattoo memorializing her kids. 4 Daisies on her upper arm. Perfect for an ex flower child!

I plan on getting a daisy on the side of my ribs, with the stem going down my side. A leaf for each child maybe?

LOVE the stars pictures. And "all the stars in my sky were for you" is beautiful. Beautiful!

OP, when you get the tat will you post pics?

Your godmother sounds awesome! And I love your idea about the leaf for each child! I have 1 tattoo already, just a teddy bear with a heart on each side. I want to get some more hearts that are floating up with each child's name in it. That wil wait til were all done having them, because I don't know how many we'll end up with.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

We talked to my RE today and we plan to do an IUI within the next 2 cycles. He didn't say I couldn't do it, but didn't say I could either, pretty much left it up to me. So since it might be the last time I'll have a chance to do it in possibly a year+ and after much hemming and hawing, I took a big gulp and did it earlier today.

I kept the 3 stars in the finished tattoo, but wanted a little something else. Originally I said cherry blossoms, but then after spending hours looking at pics online and in magazines (thank God for Borders magazine racks), I found a list of flower meanings in tattoos and the Potentilla is an Italian flower that in some interpretations symbolizes maternal love. So, since I'm Italian and it just fit, I printed off some pics I found online that I really liked and gave them to the tattoo artist and this is what we ended up with. I really like it. It's on my right shoulder and I think it may be a bit before I'm use to seeing it in my peripheral, but I'm very satisfied w/ the outcome, especially because of what it symbolizes. I asked him if needed could we add on to it and he said of course we could, but that we should just maybe think of this as the good luck charm that I wouldn't have to add on to it.







Dh liked him so much that he's thinking of getting his first tattoo in a few weeks too.

Thank you everyone for your input and please for those of you who will be getting one in the future, please post pics and keep us all updated.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

I love it Tiara! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

*fierrbugg* - I can't see the picture, but I bet it's beautiful! Glad you found one with such a special meaning







.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the first picture of stars. It is simple but feminine looking. My advice is just make sure you are confident with your choice and choice of location for your tattoo. I am currently trying to decide the location for my next tattoo.

A side note for whoever mentioned their shoulder and no big deal when you wear a tank top at home. Have you considered when you dress up or wear a dress to a wedding or other events? Just wanted to mention that if you had not thought of it.


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, and I love the baby footprints!


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *livinlovinlaughin* 
A side note for whoever mentioned their shoulder and no big deal when you wear a tank top at home. Have you considered when you dress up or wear a dress to a wedding or other events? Just wanted to mention that if you had not thought of it.

I did. But I'm a mostly modest dresser. I don't even own a strapless anything. My tattoo is over enough so that a sleeveless shirt or dress should cover it or even a wider 'strap' on a tank dress or shirt. It's a very important thing to consider when a permanent something is going on your body though. Thank you for mentioning it.









*Mama~Love*: I'm linking to my fb album - maybe you'll be able to see it from there? I have it set to friends only - but signed out to double check and it worked fine - so I hope you can see it too. Here it is.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I can see it, and WOW, that's so awesome! Love how the 3 stars are incorporated into the flowers. Very, very nice







!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Rochelle - yours DID make me cry - Kurt Halsey has special significance for me because I was into his art when DH and I first got together and I have a lot of his stuff. I hadn't even thought about KH until I saw your tat and it just brought back all the emotion of starting our relationship combined with the pain of losing our babies. I love it so much - thank you so much for sharing it, it really was what I needed today and it's beautiful.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad I could remind you of those early special moments. He is such a great artist and his peices always speak to me. I dream of a custom peice from him when I have hundreds of dollars just laying around. I'd love to see his little cartoon version of me!


----------



## livinlovinlaughin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fierrbugg* 
I did. But I'm a mostly modest dresser. I don't even own a strapless anything. My tattoo is over enough so that a sleeveless shirt or dress should cover it or even a wider 'strap' on a tank dress or shirt. It's a very important thing to consider when a permanent something is going on your body though. Thank you for mentioning it.









*Mama~Love*: I'm linking to my fb album - maybe you'll be able to see it from there? I have it set to friends only - but signed out to double check and it worked fine - so I hope you can see it too. Here it is.

No problem! I really like your tattoo


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful! It is even better than the designs that you were looking at, I think. I love the natural feelind it. It just seems to flow well.


----------



## voicegrrl (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm semi heavily tattooed so the idea of a memorial tattoo is so perfect for me. I found a lot of peace in designing the tattoo and it helped with my grieving. We still haven't passed our baby so of course I'm waiting until that's happened. We named our baby Bright so I want a star, maybe a shooting star and the words "The brightest stars never make a sound, forever in my heart you'll shine." I want to be able to see it everyday. I am working on a half sleeve on my upper right arm for my other children so I might just put it below that on my upper inner forearm. At this point the artist I want to use is booked up months in advance so I'm hoping it doesn't take forever to get an appointment. My husband is going to get a simple star for his.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

*Charlotte*: Thanks.







I'm very happy that I got it. When I saw the design, it just felt right and was very impressed since it came from an artist whose portfolio was mostly skulls and other stuff that scared the crap out of me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *voicegrrl* 
I'm semi heavily tattooed so the idea of a memorial tattoo is so perfect for me. I found a lot of peace in designing the tattoo and it helped with my grieving. We still haven't passed our baby so of course I'm waiting until that's happened. We named our baby Bright so I want a star, maybe a shooting star and the words "The brightest stars never make a sound, forever in my heart you'll shine." I want to be able to see it everyday. I am working on a half sleeve on my upper right arm for my other children so I might just put it below that on my upper inner forearm. At this point the artist I want to use is booked up months in advance so I'm hoping it doesn't take forever to get an appointment. My husband is going to get a simple star for his.

First,







. Loss sucks.

I really love that quote and hope you can get an appointment w/ your artist soon.







No matter how long it takes, I'd love to see pics of whatever you get, whenever you get it. Also love that your dh is going to get one too. Mine has been inspired to get his first tattoo - but it's a design that he's been wanting for years. He loves mine though - kind of had this little doe-eyed look at me for a few days and has been great about helping me w/ care - since I have short stubbly arms and can't reach the very bottom of the tattoo.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *voicegrrl* 
I'm semi heavily tattooed so the idea of a memorial tattoo is so perfect for me. I found a lot of peace in designing the tattoo and it helped with my grieving. We still haven't passed our baby so of course I'm waiting until that's happened. We named our baby Bright so I want a star, maybe a shooting star and the words "The brightest stars never make a sound, forever in my heart you'll shine." I want to be able to see it everyday. I am working on a half sleeve on my upper right arm for my other children so I might just put it below that on my upper inner forearm. At this point the artist I want to use is booked up months in advance so I'm hoping it doesn't take forever to get an appointment. My husband is going to get a simple star for his.


That sounds wonderful for your memorial tattoo







. I'm so sorry for your loss too.

I'm still thinking through my design; not sure when we can afford to get it done. i still like the one I mentioned above, with a rosebud instad of the full rose, and the heart ribbon half blue-half pink & tiny hearts floating around it. We'll see though. I'll definitely share pics when it's done.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

I am scheduled to get mine this Saturday. It is a mhendi-like lotus design for my left shoulder. I have not yet miscarried (still waiting for things to pass), but the artist I chose is very busy and had an opening, so I jumped at it. Hopefully, it is not bad timing.


----------



## voicegrrl (Aug 17, 2007)

I look forward to seeing everyone's pics and Fierrbug, yours is beautiful. I love that you have stars, too. It's so fitting. My dh got his first big piece after he met me. I like to think that I inspired him! After we named the baby and I told him my design idea, he said he wanted a star in the same place as mine but he probably won't get the words.

Charlotte-yours sounds so peaceful and lovely. I'm sure it will be fine getting tattoo'd before you pass the baby. I was only hoping to wait so it could be my final closure, but if my artist only has one opening in the next 4 months and it's before I miscarry then I'll probably get mine done because I don't want to wait a long time.

Mama~Love- Your tattoo idea sounds great


----------



## voicegrrl (Aug 17, 2007)

Ugh-I just found out that the artist I want isn't even taking consultations until possibly mid-August. That really sucks! There's no one else I want to do this so I may just have to stick it out. The other option is to have my artist husband draw it exactly like I envision it and have another good tattooist do it for me, just make sure they stick to the design. With the artist I want I would give her full reign because she's just that good, but anyone else, no way.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlotte: I love your idea - had to look up mehndi lotus - and I think they are beautiful. I think you'll be fine getting tattooed before passing.







Idk if I'd even mention it - but you do whatever you think is right. For me they did a standard _since you have ovaries there's a possiblity of complications if you're pg_ warning.

voicegrrl: I like that your dh's getting a tattoo where yours will be. That gesture is so special. I think one of the most difficult parts of my grief was thinking that my dh was over our losses long before he actually was. Came as quite a shock to learn that he still has heartache about them today.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *voicegrrl* 
Ugh-I just found out that the artist I want isn't even taking consultations until possibly mid-August. That really sucks! There's no one else I want to do this so I may just have to stick it out. The other option is to have my artist husband draw it exactly like I envision it and have another good tattooist do it for me, just make sure they stick to the design. With the artist I want I would give her full reign because she's just that good, but anyone else, no way.

Bummer.


----------



## voicegrrl (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fierrbugg* 
Bummer.









She emailed me!!! Said she was booked up but wanted to do something for me. Yay, this is why I love her, besides the fact that she's such an amazing artist!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *voicegrrl* 
She emailed me!!! Said she was booked up but wanted to do something for me. Yay, this is why I love her, besides the fact that she's such an amazing artist!









Hope you get to meet with her soon!


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *voicegrrl* 
She emailed me!!! Said she was booked up but wanted to do something for me. Yay, this is why I love her, besides the fact that she's such an amazing artist!

That is so awesome!!


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh I love both of yours Tiara and Rochelle! I'd love to see more photos of the other tattoos mamas!

This is my piece for Fiona and our early miscarried babe: http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...velovelove.jpg

Most of it is for Fiona Star, the moon was in this position when she was born, the big bold stars are 6, since she was born on the 6th. The dotted stars are in the rough shape of Sagittarius (her sign). The lotus represents Fiona. The heart right in the middle by one of the stars is for our miscarried babe. The hieroglyphics were an existing tattoo (its a band going all the way around of my husband's name, he has mine in the same spot in binary).

The tattoo took 3 sessions and 10 hours total of work. I would NEVER have been able to afford to pay for it with our current financial situation, a friend's partner owns a tattoo shop and needed experience with larger pieces and did the entire thing for free (I did tip as much as I could per session). Totally amazing and such love to do this for me. I tell anyone who admires my tattoos in town to go to his shop now, he did an amazing job.









I always intended this arm to be for a tattoo for her, before we even knew we lost her. My other arm is a large tattoo of the Orion constellation (for my Orion, who will be 7 this year):
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...mama/orion.jpg

That tattoo was a total of 4 sessions and 10 hours as well, done at a little shop here oh almost 6 years ago now. I got an amazing price on it for the time (then tattoos were about $100/hour in our area, and I got the entire piece done for $380), and the artist was awesome, I was sad he left the country to be with his family (ok happy he got to be with his family, but you know what I mean







).

My MIL has said to DH: "She's not going to have any more room left for more tattoos for more babies!" (she's very very conservative, and I'm heavily tattooed about 30 hours total of work







) and DH replied "She's got lots of room left! The rest of her back, her legs, ect!".







And I do intend to leave my calves for this baby and hopefully another one in the future.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I have one on top of my left forearm and Duncan's footprints on top of my feet. I just got those redone tonight since they didn't turn out well the first time.

I'll post a picture after I take some shots of the foot tattoos.


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fierrbugg* 
So, I'm thinking about maybe getting my first tattoo for my b-day next month (33 y/o), and wanted it to be something special but subtle. Would like to memorialize my babies, I think. I don't want to bother with the dates and may even choose something that isn't neccessarily recognized as a memorial, but something that would be meaningful to me and dh. I originally thought 3 stars, but not sure. Dh suggested 3 sets of booties, but that's not very subtle.







Has anyone gotten a tattoo to remember their baby/babies? If so what did you do, where, what was your philosophy, etc. I'm not normally a person who says hey, let's go out and get a tattoo, but I've been thinking about this for a long time . . . so maybe it's time to pull the trigger?

I'm going to do this too -- even down to using stars -- but I haven't been able to find a type of star I like. I've looked on tattoo shop websites for designs and I went into a shop to look at the art they had, but everything was like a shooting star and that's not what I want. I'm looking more for a constellation. My plan is to put the tattoo on the inside of my right wrist and to use white ink. It will be subtle (like scarification), but it will be present for the right people to notice and ask. I'd love to see what you do when you do it...


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fierrbugg* 
*Mama~Love*: I'm linking to my fb album - maybe you'll be able to see it from there? I have it set to friends only - but signed out to double check and it worked fine - so I hope you can see it too. Here it is.

It's so lovely...


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *famille_huggins* 
I'm going to do this too -- even down to using stars -- but I haven't been able to find a type of star I like. I've looked on tattoo shop websites for designs and I went into a shop to look at the art they had, but everything was like a shooting star and that's not what I want. I'm looking more for a constellation. My plan is to put the tattoo on the inside of my right wrist and to use white ink. It will be subtle (like scarification), but it will be present for the right people to notice and ask. I'd love to see what you do when you do it...

Amanda, I really couldn't find what I liked online either. We ended up going and talking to the artists @ the shop that we were going to use (recommended by several people we knew) and got to know the artist. But what really helped was that we went to a local book store and just went through all of the tattoo magazines. You can buy the one that has the tattoo you like - or something that you like - or an element that you like only a different way.







It's a big decision - finding something you want on your body forever.

Lisa: I love your tattoos. Amazing pieces. The pics are awesome.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

No time for a real post. Just wanted to link to the photos of the memorial tattoo that I had done on Saturday. I had originally wanted something very sedate and mhendi-like. The artist and I talked it over at length last week and she drew 2 designs and this one was so incredible and seemed so life celebratory that I was really drawn to it.

It is shiny because I had just gotten home, washed it, and was applying ointment when my husband took the photos.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Love seeing all the pictures! I'm still waiting to get mine, mostly due to the $$$. I hope I can get it done before the end of summer.


----------



## voicegrrl (Aug 17, 2007)

Charlotte-That is an absolutely beautiful tattoo and what you wrote underneath had me in tears. Our situations are so alike. I'm sending so many positive thoughts that your baby's passing is gentle and safe.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Lisa and Charlotte, I love your tattoos! Just beautiful!









I had my tattoos of Duncan's footprints touched up on Saturday. I love how they turned out.

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...footprints.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...ootprints2.jpg

Tattoo on the outside of my left forearm:

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...ncantattoo.jpg

I'm planning on a rainbow baby tattoo. I'm going to get Henry's handprints on my biceps/top of arms. Sort of like with Duncan--one on each arm. I'll probably have the artist dress it up with his birth month flower and something whimsical for one arm and a rainbow and stars for the other. want to tie it in with Duncan's.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Charlotte I'm totally breathless at your beautiful memory tattoo. The placement, and coloring, and the little tendrils wrapping around. So, so beautiful. How long did the piece take? Would you share some more photos when its healed?

Britt oh those look so lovely touched up! And I love the forearm tattoo (but I am a sucker for stars







)! I'm already dreaming of a rainbow baby tattoo as well. It would sure help to know if I'm carrying a boy or girl though!









Thank you Tiara, I *adore* the photo showing my Orion tattoo nursing him. That whole day in the pool with friends and family is one of my most cherished babyhood memories of Orion's.









You'd think with all my work being so bright and colorful and lovely that I wouldn't get stared at the same as if my body was covered in less than tasteful nudes and skulls, but eh, not so much! It always makes me so happy and shocked when I have these prim ladies compliment me on my artwork, because I still so often get the eyeballs of death thrown my way when I'm wearing a tank top or cap sleeves!


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

I meant to reply before today, even had half a post ready a few days ago - but then life got a little hectic!!

*Charlotte*: Wow - what an amazingly beautiful memorial you have. I'm so excited for you - it's just gorgeous.







Also loved the post. I feel sometimes like I have become as you say "calloused, brittle, hard or cold."







Idk if that's just a product of having multiple losses and you know other life stuff. But what you said was beautiful. My heart goes out to you.









*Britt*: The touched up feet are beautiful.







I also love the Duncan tattoo as well. I was only ever going to get this one tattoo, but I like your idea of getting one for any rainbow babies too. idk if that will ever be an issue for me, but if it is, I may have to consider it.









*StarMama*: Yeah some people just don't understand tattoos. When I first started talking about mine my mother mentioned something about branding myself.







I'll give her the benefit of the doubt since she (and I) grew up in a tiny town in Central IL. But I think that most people have a love/hate relationship with tattoos. I think yours are beautiful.









How's everyone else doing? Mama~Love? Amanda?


----------



## Catubodua (Apr 21, 2008)

i want to do this but so far haven't worked up the nerve. my miscarriage happened on St Patrick's Day so i plan on getting a small clover or shamrock. it'll mean alot to me but won't necessarily "say" anything to people who'd see it.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Catubodua* 
i want to do this but so far haven't worked up the nerve. my miscarriage happened on St Patrick's Day so i plan on getting a small clover or shamrock. it'll mean alot to me but won't necessarily "say" anything to people who'd see it.

That's exactly what I wanted from mine - subtle but important. I love your idea of the shamrock.







I was very apprehensive of doing it - and it's still sometimes weird to see it in my peripheral vision. But ultimately I'm glad that I did it - for a similar reason as you - that it has such meaning attached to it.


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

i am going on saturday to get a shooting star on my foot for this baby. i can't wait. i hope it will help me heal.


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

i am planning on getting a tatoo as well. I have a design in my head, but i am not an artist, otherwise i would draw it. I need to get with a good artist to draw it out. I then plan on hanging in on my wall for a while, too make sure i want it for sure.
My design will be a back piece. with all of my 15 children represented. Hubby is not supporting this decision at all, but i dont care if i have to save my allowance for 2 years to afford it. it is something i really want, and i will show it off proudly.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

It was a very cathartic experience. I sat for for 4.5 hours while the artist was working and thought only of being present in that very moment. Savoring just being alive and thinking of the joy that that little (and too short) life within me had brought.

Mine healed very quickly. It is gorgeous and bright. I will ask DH's help with getting an "after" photo.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Got_Cloth* 
i am planning on getting a tatoo as well. I have a design in my head, but i am not an artist, otherwise i would draw it. I need to get with a good artist to draw it out. I then plan on hanging in on my wall for a while, too make sure i want it for sure.
My design will be a back piece. with all of my 15 children represented. Hubby is not supporting this decision at all, but i dont care if i have to save my allowance for 2 years to afford it. it is something i really want, and i will show it off proudly.

I notice that you're in AZ (me too). The guy who did my tattoo is in Scottsdale - if you're near there or if you ever come to visit the valley - I would suggest going to that parlor (or ask around where you live for a good place locally) and talking to the artists. The artist who did mine talked with me for a while and had a drawing by the next day. I think if you just explain to them your plan, they would be more than happy to help. There was no pressure to get the tattoo now, it was very important that you get it in your time because it is a lifelong commitment. I'm pm'ing you w/ the info just in case.

*cparkly*: I love your description. So beautiful - so true. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

Tattoo is finished. Still a little scaley-but here's a pic. i wanted to incorporate the date or something concrete into it, but not the date itself. i had one big star in the middle to represent the baby, and then six swirls and nine small hearts for the date (6/9).

also, here's a pic of the tattoos i have for my living children-with me holding them.

it was really cathartic to have it done. now i have a permanent and vivid reminder of my little one.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dfunk98* 
Tattoo is finished. Still a little scaley-but here's a pic. i wanted to incorporate the date or something concrete into it, but not the date itself. i had one big star in the middle to represent the baby, and then six swirls and nine small hearts for the date (6/9).

also, here's a pic of the tattoos i have for my living children-with me holding them.

it was really cathartic to have it done. now i have a permanent and vivid reminder of my little one.

I can't see your pictures, but it sounds like a really great design.

I got a rough draft of my design. I love it, but I think I want the heart a bit smaller. I'm not sure what parts of the ribbon to make pink & blue. What do you ladies think?


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
I got a rough draft of my design. I love it, but I think I want the heart a bit smaller. I'm not sure what parts of the ribbon to make pink & blue. What do you ladies think?

I like it alot. I think most do pink on the left side and blue on the right (if you're looking at it). But the blue part of the ribbon ends to be the one that drapes over the pink. At least that's the way I've seen it done especially on sites like the October 15th Remembering our Babies, etc.

*dfunk98*: I can't see your pics, either.







Do we have to be a friend of fb or just signed in?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMama* 
My other arm is a large tattoo of the Orion constellation (for my Orion, who will be 7 this year):
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...mama/orion.jpg

I have a Sirius, and DH is putting the stars in part of a larger piece on his leg







I already have 12 stars


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fierrbugg* 
I like it alot. I think most do pink on the left side and blue on the right (if you're looking at it). But the blue part of the ribbon ends to be the one that drapes over the pink. At least that's the way I've seen it done especially on sites like the October 15th Remembering our Babies, etc.

Thank you, I figured out what I want pink & blue. It'll be pink on the left, and blue on the right, and the tips where it's turned over will be the opposite color (blue tip on the pink, pink tip on the blue) like the ribbon was crossed in the back to swirl the colors.

I also thought about putting a tiny set of footprints in the heart, but haven't decided for sure yet. I might change where I want to put it too, like right over my heart instead of on my leg. I don't know, I'm still deciding.


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

i don't know why the other pics didn't work, but here they are again.

here's the new tattoo for my angel baby

pics of my (living) children and their respective tattoos


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Danielle - they are awesome! Thanks for reposting them.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Danielle:

Well, your lc's are adorable and your tattoos are awesome.







Thanks for reposting them. I especially like the stars in your angel baby tattoo - you can almost see them twinkle.


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

This is such a great idea! I'd love to get a tatoo of two sets of baby feet. I originally thought about my lower back, but I'd like to see it more easily.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

I got my tattoo done almost a week ago. It's totalyl different than what I originally thought up and I couldn't be happier. For a while, whenever I would think of her, I would think of sparrows. Don't ask me why, but perhaps it's because of the little tidbit in the Bible where Jesus says, "Not even a sparrow falls to the ground without My Father knowing." It just reminds me that God is present with everyone, no matter how small (even creatures that we may normally view as insignificant ). So, I got a tattoo with a sparrow ( real one, not cartoon) holding a banner that says river. The sparrow is sitting on a little branch with a couple of cherry blossoms. The whole experience was perfect. I had looked up pictures of sparrows the night before and one little guy stood out to me. Still, I didn't print it out or anything and figured I'd see what my artist came up with. I went in and she took me right away as a walk-in (I had originally gone just to set up the appointment). She went to google images and immediately went to the sparrow I was looking at. This little guy. And then she suggested we add cherry blossoms and I agreed because they seemed perfect. The session was great. I got the tat on the inside of my left forearm. It barely hurt and she said I did so well and was one of her best. We talked about River, about my David and about miscarriages and birth. She brought up the Business of Being Born and talked abotu how she wouldn't want to give birth in a hospital. I told her all about midwives and what-not. While there, a Bowie song played - I worship him. There was also a guy working in the shop named River. I thought that was a little sign. There was so much about it that was so right and perfect. It was a very healing experience.

The tattoo is gorgeous. I will post pics soon. Right now it's in that ugly peeling stage. I do have one pic from my phone, but the lighting is so bad and it doesn't do it justice. Here it is. Again, the sparrow represents that little Bible passage. Plus, in folklore throughout the world, sparrows carry souls to the afterlife. In Celtic mythology they represent memory and ancestral knowledge. As little spirit guides they remind us of family, humility and keeping burdens light. And they are darn cute. The cherry blossoms symbolize the fleeting nature of life...reminding us to not take it for granted. They also represent spring and re-birth.

Can you tell I love it?


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

*MrsMike* - that's gorgeous!! So glad it was a great experience for you







.

Still waiting to have the $$$ to get mine done. It's so hard waiting when you want something so bad.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm really glad this thread has been revived. I have never liked tattoos, or had the desire to have one. But, never before could I think of anything I'd want on my body permanently. I'm thinking about having a piece done on my upper thigh (my "lap") for my son who will never get to sit there, who I will always miss.

There are some wonderful ideas in this thread. Jenn - your sparrow is gorgeous. Absolutely beautiful.

I dated a tattoo artist years ago, who is really good, and he and I are still in touch a little. I think I might contact him soon, and see if he can help me come up with something.


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L J* 
I'm really glad this thread has been revived. I have never liked tattoos, or had the desire to have one. But, never before could I think of anything I'd want on my body permanently.

Honestly this was me as well before I decided to get mine done. I mean tattoos were fine on other people, but I couldn't think of a reason to put something on my body permanently. Plus I figured I'd get something done and then hate it in a few years. So for me, it's still weird to see my tattoo out of the corner of my eye - but I really do like it and what it stands for more importantly. Best of luck, Laura, with your journey to tattoo-edness.









Jenn: I love your sparrow. And what a beautiful story you have about getting him.


----------



## phoenix78 (Jul 18, 2008)

I lost my baby on Friday (missed miscarriage at 12.5 weeks). Before I got pregnant, I had talked for years about getting a phoenix tattoo to represent the feminine spirit and rising from the ashes of struggles I've had in my life. However, I have now decided last night that I want something simple to remember my baby (as well as my two daughters) by. I'm going to get three little birds in flight on the inner part of my wrist. Two together to represent my daughters, and a smaller one flying towards heaven, for the baby. When dd#2 was born, the song, "Three Little Birds" by Bob Marley was playing on our stereo and I have held the words, "Don't worry, everything little thing will be alright" as my motto through this current loss. Seems appropriate to always have my three birds in sight.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

What beautiful work!







I'm so glad more people have posted.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

I just saw this thread and wanted to add mine... I just got my tattoo done a few weeks ago, after years and years of waiting.

The handprints I got from my son were smudged and incomplete. It was clear the nurses who took them barely even tried. As a result, it took years to find an artist who could 1/ reconstruct it accurately and 2/ could even DO an inkprint. Most said all that anyone could do was a "blob of paint" style print, and I knew that wasn't true: they just weren't skilled enough.
I finally found an artist who was amazing enough just a few weeks ago, and watched her do a tattoo on my friend of the most incredible wild rose I'd ever seen. It looked like watercolours painted directly on her skin, even seconds after doing it!

I had the tattoo placed in his spot: the spot on my stomach where he pressed his hands throughout my pregnancy with him. None of my other children have favoured a spot quite like he did, and now it'll always be his. And so, almost five years later, he finally made his mark on me.









Photo here


----------



## MovnMama (Jul 3, 2009)

I love this thread! And I love the pictures! The lotus and hand print especially (sorry, some I can't see, because of facebook or whatever...)

I finally have mine planned. Today, after three weeks of waiting for a missed m/c, I had my d&c at the hospital. Needless to say, it was awful. Showing up over an hour and a half to sit in a hospital gown for a 5 minute procedure, so you are available for people to talk to you on _their_ schedule, because really you are no more than a clinical sample... Anyway, it gave me a lot of time to think. And after thinking it *way* over, here's what I've decided for my memorial.

I always wanted a memorial for my son, who was an unexpected pregnancy 4 years ago. When he was tiny, I hummed a song for him to go to sleep with, and I just kind of made it up... not like it's very good, just a couple of bars, very repetitive and sleepy. At three years old, he still sometimes asks me to "sing the song you sang when I was a li'l baby..." So I had my school's music teacher transcribe it for me. This will be a spiral band around my upper left arm, from shoulder to elbow. (The whole tattoo will be a half-sleeve).

Behind the spiral of music, there will be different types of flowers. Centered on the outside of my arm, tall sprigs of fireweed (if you live in AK or Canada, you know it). It's an invasive species, but it's so common and beautiful at the same time. It's symbolic because my son was unexpected, but so strong and thriving and beautiful all the same. A surprise and amazing. Unintentional but nonetheless fantastic.

Inner arm, two types of flowers. I terminated a pregnancy, years ago, when I was just starting college, and I'll never forget that experience, for better or for worse. So in memorial of this... a bunch of forget-me-nots. Because I will never forget... gone but not forgotten.

The flower for this m/c is a wild strawberry flower. This will be a challenge because they are white, but they grow in singles, and this will lay in a bed of green leaves, so that should help it show. If you've ever tried to cultivate wild strawberries, you know that they are not easy to raise and likely to die before fruition. They are not a hardy plant. And so, for a pregnancy that couldn't make it to fruition, but would have been so sweet, I think it's fitting. Fragile and delicate, and not long for this world.

There will be fourth flower that we must leave room for, to squeeze in with the fireweed. These flowers will be yellow daisies. A bright, sunshiny flower that, like fireweed, is hardy and grows even when uninvited. But I promise to invite it, to give it a fertile place to grow big and strong. Because I want the next flower to stay. There will be room for more strawberry blossoms, if that's what's in store for me, but someday, I will get my yellow daisies too.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

I adore Jericho's handprint tattoo, I'm so glad that you could find the perfect person to do it for you. How dare the nurses taking handprints not do their complete best for your memories? I remember the nurse taking Fiona's doing them 2-3 times to get non-smudged ones for us. To have less than completely compassionate care when loosing a baby is not forgiveable.

K I love the tattoo idea! You'll certainly have to post photos when you get it done


----------



## tngirl11 (Dec 16, 2009)

All of the tattoos are beautiful. I think it's such a perfect way to keep your precious memories with you in a more tangible way. My son passed away in July, and I knew immediately that I needed to get a memorial tattoo. I ended up getting the celtic symbol for motherhood on my inner forearm with his name written below it. There are four dots within the symbol that represent each of my children too. If I can figure out how, I'll post a picture someday.


----------



## chopstickgirl (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree, what an amazingly beautiful thread! I had been wanting to get a tattoo but didn't find one I liked/didn't feel it was the right time, than yesterday being National Pregnancy Loss awareness day etc, it just was the moment and I walked in, gave them a picture and came out with this, dragonflies are our symbol too, for Catti, stillborn at 41 weeks in 2007:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...2949811_n1.jpg


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chopstickgirl* 
I agree, what an amazingly beautiful thread! I had been wanting to get a tattoo but didn't find one I liked/didn't feel it was the right time, than yesterday being National Pregnancy Loss awareness day etc, it just was the moment and I walked in, gave them a picture and came out with this, dragonflies are our symbol too, for Catti, stillborn at 41 weeks in 2007:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...2949811_n1.jpg

So lovely... thanks for sharing.









I have Rowan's footprints, I am not sure what to do with them. When DD is in her toddler years, I want to focus on what to do with them. DH will be putting them on his chest over his heart. And I thank the nurse who re-did his prints as the first were very smugged. I was so out of it I was not thinking at all.


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

My DH just approached me with an idea of getting his first tattoo in Brendan's honour. I think it is a great idea and will search through here for suggestions.

Do any of your husbands have tattoos for this purpose? I am thinking something with a celtic theme.

Thanks.


----------



## lesliesara63 (Dec 18, 2004)

Your dragonfly is beautiful!

I want to get a cherry blossom with three small sets of footprints. My dh said something about getting a matching one (kind of surprised me b/c I wasn't sure he was into it). I thought the cherry blossom was too feminine for a man though.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I got mine done yesterday, and included all of my children. I had the teddy bear one done about 10 years ago, and just added to it. The top heart is for my angel baby, with the ribbon.

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ny/tattoo1.jpg


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama~Love* 
I got mine done yesterday, and included all of my children. I had the teddy bear one done about 10 years ago, and just added to it. The top heart is for my angel baby, with the ribbon.

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ny/tattoo1.jpg

Beautiful. I love that you expanded on an existing tattoo and involved all of your children.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

My DH has Carina's footprints, one on each of his big toes, so that she is always walking with him.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cparkly* 
Beautiful. I love that you expanded on an existing tattoo and involved all of your children.

Thank you! It was actually DH's idea, and I fell in love with it! Now I'll have my children with me forever







.


----------



## batlvr (Jul 27, 2010)

My brother has an angel holding a baby on the left side of his chest (over his heart) in memory of his firstborn son. No one can see it unless he wants them too i.e. his shirt covers it. It is beautiful. I LOVE the idea of handprints or footprints and have always liked the idea of a toy block, like a building block? with the name or initial on it. I have also thought about the Forget Me Not flower. I think a Forget Me Not, maybe one for each loss? would be very pretty.
As an aside, My DH has praying hands with broken clouds behind them for his grandfathers. It is really touching and beautiful but it is large, covers his entire forearm, probably a lot larger than you are wanting.


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclipse95* 
My DH has Carina's footprints, one on each of his big toes, so that she is always walking with him.

I like the idea of incorporating Brendan's footprints! I will suggest that to him. Thank-you!


----------

